# Crossbow stamp denied



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening,
I have a question regarding crossbow stamp for an apprentice and myself.
This is the first year I my daughter will hunt. So this is the first time we purchase an apprentice license. She might even complete hunter's safety later in October, but we want to got together for archery opening.

So... I got a crossbow for her. Then we went to meijers to get our licenses: combo resident for me and the same, apprentice for her.

The guy swipes my DL twice and informs me he can sell a combo and an apprentice combo but only one crossbow stamp. The system does not allow him two get two stamps.

So we got the two combo licences (one signed by me and another one, APC, signed by daughter and me). Both licenses have my DL number..

The only stamp we got does not say APC, it just has my DL. I had my child sign it and I signed below. We only have 1 crossbow and she will use it. I will have my compound.

Now my question is: If I head to the woods alone. Can I still have the crossbow and use the stamp signed by my child and myself?

If not. How can a person get a stamp for him/herself if his/her DL was also used for the apprentice child?

Thanks in advance.
JP/


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You need to return to the store where you bought the second license (with the license) and have the license that is not for you voided. The apprentice license should be in the persons name that intends to use it. You need to do it ASAP because currently you have four deer kill tags for antlered deer with your name on it which is a violation. Send me a PM If you have any questions.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

She needs to get a $1 DNR sport card to use as her ID to get a license in her name. If you want I can give you my work cell and you can call me tomorrow if you still have questions. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## jps (Jan 6, 2005)

Update:
We followed these instructions (had to explain them to the people at the Meijer's service desk) and everything was alright.

Thanks!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Great!!


----------

